# Brown and Sticky???



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 5, 2007)

So i went to go get me some bud yesterday and the guy had brown buds, really really sticky, long fat budz, so far i havent found not 1 seed in the package.The smell iz strong and pungent with a tropical scent to it, Vary Nice smell. the taste waz great Sweet and i mean SWEET!!! It kinda tast like a watermelon jolly rancher, wita hash after taste. I waz kinda skeptial about getting it at 1st but i know my guy will never sell me anything thats not worth it. So im smoking a blunt now and its a really good high off of it nice early morning high, leaning closer to stoned. But this is the best brown weed ive ever had.

Has any 1 else had some good brown budz????


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

I haven't....pass that puppy my way will ya!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 5, 2007)

Did he mention the strain??  did you even ask?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

My AK48 didn't have the least bit of bag appeal after it cured, kind of brown. It was some killer though.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 5, 2007)

I had asked him and he said something that begin with a 'F' i forgot what he said, but ima ask him again.


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Water curing turns it brown......

Just my 10 cents...


----------



## Bubby (Sep 5, 2007)

What's water curing?


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Water Curing......

Unlike other curing methods, the water cure is performed after the marijuana is dried. Powder and small pieces are most often used, but the cure also works with whole colas. The material is piled loosely in a glass or ceramic pot which is filled with luke-warm water. (When hot water is used, some of the THC is released in oils, which escape and float to the top of the water.) Within a few hours many of the non-psychoactive water-soluble substances dissolve. An occasional gentle stirring speeds the process. The water is changed and the process repeated. Then the grass is dried again for smoking. 

THC is not water-soluble; so it remains on the plant when it is soaked. By eliminating water-soluble substances (pigments, proteins, sugars, and some resins), which may make up 25 percent of the plant material by weight, this cure may increase the concentration of THC by up to a third. 

Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Good stuff IM. I have never heard of water curing before. Thanks! Knowledge is power.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 5, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> So i went to go get me some bud yesterday and the guy had brown buds, really really sticky, long fat budz, so far i havent found not 1 seed in the package.The smell iz strong and pungent with a tropical scent to it, Vary Nice smell. the taste waz great Sweet and i mean SWEET!!! It kinda tast like a watermelon jolly rancher, wita hash after taste. I waz kinda skeptial about getting it at 1st but i know my guy will never sell me anything thats not worth it. So im smoking a blunt now and its a really good high off of it nice early morning high, leaning closer to stoned. But this is the best brown weed ive ever had.
> 
> Has any 1 else had some good brown budz????


 
Some times..
Have one of those pocket microscope from radio shack ??
Look at ur Bud, to see how much amber is in the trichome... Hehe

I do that with all of my buys ! Kinda fun when looking at the trichome in front of them to see if I want buy or not !!  
I always buy it any how..


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 5, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Water Curing......
> Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass.


 
It may have been it looked like tea leaves or tobacco.im almost through with a 1/2 oz and still no seeds.  Thick buds.Most brown weed ive seen have lots of seeds all through the budz, but not these :hubba:


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2007)

is sum shyt around my way called brown n round...some good *** weed


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 7, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> It may have been it looked like tea leaves or tobacco.im almost through with a 1/2 oz and still no seeds. Thick buds.Most brown weed ive seen have lots of seeds all through the budz, but not these :hubba:


 
Buy from a friend that has pounds for sale will always have seeds in there baggs.
I can get alot of seeds from my bags and most of them are always small or real Black and I think those that are black one are not good at least I couldn't germinate.  Always the brown ones with little strips.

Matter of fact my 1 grow was from what ur talking about and it GOOOOOOD !!  

I got some seeds on mine  and there small too.. I will try to grow one and see what happens:hubba:


----------

